# 00' Audi A6 2.7T 6 spd(Won't go into gear)



## AudiWolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, I know there are multiple threads on this topic. I did a search on this & it could me a number of things. I was looking for someone's input who has experience with the A6 2.7T's with a 6spd.



I drove my car home with no problem & then went to drive it the next day & the shifter won't go into gear. I do have a kind of rare manual 6 spd trans & I'm new to German cars. 

When the vehicle is shut-off it is able to go into a few gears, but when it's on it won't go into any gears. I am thinking CMCylinder, slave, or PPlate, etc. 

Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this would be greatly appreciated.

Mods:

-APR stage 1
-Forge Diverter Valves
-Swiss cheesed air box with K&N
-Gutted Pre-cats



-Thanks

P.S. I am looking into draining & filling the transmission & wondering if Redline MTL is the way to go & what is the quantity on my transmission? I have checked with multiple shops around town & no one seems to know the capacity of a 6spd manual A6. I also checked on MITCHELL & ALLDATA. I need to just buy a Audi shop manual.

:banghead:


----------



## low fuel (Sep 11, 2008)

If the car is somewhere it can move, put the car in gear with it off, then press the clutch and start
the car. *warning the car may move* then let us know what happens.


----------



## AudiWolf (Aug 14, 2011)

low fuel said:


> If the car is somewhere it can move, put the car in gear with it off, then press the clutch and start
> the car. *warning the car may move* then let us know what happens.



I put the car in gear with it off & then start the car & it DOES try to move on me. So this tells me the clutch is not being disengaged. Could this be something hydraulic?

I am wondering how to check the CMCylinder to see if it's bad, I do not see any visible fluid leaking.


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

u need a new slave cylinder, mayb a new clutch too, but u might as well get a new clutch kit


----------

